# Авиация > Литература >  Air Forces Monthly

## KURYER

В Интернете разместили  Air Forces Monthly - October 2015.pdf, английский язык. Журнал содержит большую статью Александра Младенова о ВВС России (техника, дислокация и т.д.) - > Журнал
Если ссылку удалят-пишите сюда. Я обязательно пришлю на электронную почту.

----------


## Fencer

По 277-му бап на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба): Су-24МР не базируются в Хурбе,а базируются на аэродроме Варфоломеевка.
799-го орап теперь нет?

----------


## KURYER

Fencer, честно говоря, я где-то рад, что враги мало знают о фактическом положении дел.

----------


## радист

> В Интернете разместили  Air Forces Monthly - October 2015.pdf, английский язык. Журнал содержит большую статью Александра Младенова о ВВС России (техника, дислокация и т.д.) - > Журнал
> Если ссылку удалят-пишите сюда. Я обязательно пришлю на электронную почту.


Спасибо @KURYER!

----------

